# Sarmspharm



## Boosted5.0 (Mar 13, 2018)

Any of you guys have experience with anything from them? Legit?


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 13, 2018)

I don’t think any one here uses sarms.. waste of money


----------



## Boosted5.0 (Mar 13, 2018)

Do some research on ostarine and cardarine. Both great products if they’re legit. The rest I can’t vouch for.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 13, 2018)

#TeamNatty


----------



## Boosted5.0 (Mar 13, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> #TeamNatty


Wait.... I heard these are from Jesus.... is that natty?


----------



## itismethebee (Mar 13, 2018)

I have used transformix Mk677 and GW50  and they help out a TINY bit but tbh its just waste like I saw no gains, the Mk677 helped my shoulder a bit but at the cost of making me eat way more carbs and bloating me and making sleep way too long on the gw50 my stamina was thru the roof and my lady loved it, other than that it just made biking a bit easier? i mean if you really wanna do something get real gear. You are NOT natty after sarms because just like anabolics, they are almost all banned in sports and competitions so if you are trying hard to keep your natty stats, stick to protein shakes


----------



## malysh888 (Jul 18, 2018)

If u ve never tried them or it didn't work for u u shouldn't say that. There r soooo many people happy with that.


----------

